# Question for all Burton Imperial owners



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

So I road the Burton Rulers for a number of years and upgraded to the Imperial this year. Absolutely love the boots, except for the following:

The material on the bottom quarter of the boot seems to suck up water like a demon. Do other's have this problem? It's not a problem in powder or mid winter, but in spring conditions it blows. Thinking about Nikwaxing it, but just wanted to hear others' experiences first. 

For the life of me, I can't figure out why all boots don't have the bottom quarter of the boot and the toecap encased in rubber. It would improve durability, and stop a lot of wetness issues. What am I missing?


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2013)

I believe the purpose for the absorption of water is to increase traction on ice. This helps wick away moisture, that would otherwise freeze on top of the rubber, and allowing the biting edges to better adhere to the surface for more traction.

If the water retention is a problem I would just look into getting warmer weather boots.


----------



## fairgame (Jul 2, 2010)

This is my second season on my Imperials and I haven't had any issues. I ride in Az where spring conditions are very slushy and my feet have never gotten wet.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry to thread hijack, but can anyone who has used these comment on how much they pack out? I bought a size 11, my toes aren't curling but they're right up against the edge and are a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Epic said:


> Sorry to thread hijack, but can anyone who has used these comment on how much they pack out? I bought a size 11, my toes aren't curling but they're right up against the edge and are a bit uncomfortable.


Not too sure about toes, but I was have circulation issues and pain on the bottom of my feet, both of which have gone away after about 7 days on them.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Epic said:


> Sorry to thread hijack, but can anyone who has used these comment on how much they pack out? I bought a size 11, my toes aren't curling but they're right up against the edge and are a bit uncomfortable.


I'm pretty sure if you get them heat molded you should be fine:dunno:

My Grails were painfully tight after an hour or so.

I had them heat molded 2wice & they fit mint. 
Nothing wrong with doing it 2wice or even 3rice.
Just watch a whole shit load of heat molding video's, but specifically the ones that explain how to make small boots fit bigger & big boots fit smaller.
It's better to watch both, you'll get a better understanding & your boots will always fit perfect for the rest of your life:eusa_clap:

They didn't pack out @ all after, they couldn't:eusa_clap:
They are still nice & tight with no slop:thumbsup:

Got maybe 60-80 days out of them.

I'd say you probably got the best size for your feet, any bigger & you'd probably hate them in a month:dunno:


TT


----------



## khoed792 (May 29, 2013)

Timmytard where is the video you mentioned above to help adjust shoe size by heat moulding ?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

khoed792 said:


> Timmytard where is the video you mentioned above to help adjust shoe size by heat moulding ?


I can't remember, try google & YouTube.

TT


----------

